# in het water / onder water



## Frank06

Hoi,

Een dom vraagje, maar 10 vakantiedagen* hebben pudding van mijn hersenen gemaakt.

(1) Iemand in *het* water duwen.
(2) Iemand onder water duwen.

Waarom hebben we een lidwoord nodig in het eerste geval?

Alvast bedankt.

Groetjes,

Frank

*


----------



## jippie

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Een dom vraagje, maar 10 vakantiedagen* hebben pudding van mijn hersenen gemaakt.
> 
> (1) Iemand in *het* water duwen.
> (2) Iemand onder water duwen.
> 
> Waarom hebben we een lidwoord nodig in het eerste geval?


 
Ik zou zeggen: omdat je iemand ook in het zand, in de grond, etc. kunt duwen, en bij 'onder water' is er geen onderscheidend element nodig.


----------



## Baunilha

jippie said:


> Ik zou zeggen: omdat je iemand ook in het zand, in de grond, etc. kunt duwen, en bij 'onder water' is er geen onderscheidend element nodig.


 
Of dat het ideale antwoord van een neerlandicus zou zijn, waag ik te betwijfelen. Toch is dat ook hoe ik nu redeneer. Uit de theoretische hoek kan ik, in verband met deze vraag, weinig toveren.

En o ja: welkom terug!


----------



## Joannes

Wel, probeer *onderwater* eens te analyseren als een bijwoord in plaats van voorzetsel plus substantief, zoals we dat wel in de spelling weerspiegelen bij *ondergronds*. Je zal zien dat zo'n analyse geen problemen oplevert.


----------



## jippie

Baunilha said:


> Of dat het ideale antwoord van een neerlandicus zou zijn, waag ik te betwijfelen.


 
Gelukkig ben ik geen neerlandicus maar hispanist  Je hebt gelijk, ik heb ook getwijfeld of ik het antwoord wel zou posten maar kon niets beters bedenken en vond het wel een interessant punt. Hopelijk komen er nog enkele meer verantwoorde bijdragen, Joannnes heeft al een goed begin gemaakt. Groet!


----------



## Mapassja

> (1) Iemand in *het* water duwen.
> (2) Iemand onder water duwen.
> 
> Waarom hebben we een lidwoord nodig in het eerste geval?


Ik vraag me eerder af:
Waarom hebben we *g*een lidwoord nodig in het *tweede* geval?
Voor een of andere reden lijkt me de eerste zin logisch maar de tweede zin zonder lidwoord lijkt raar voor mij


----------



## HKK

Zo denk ik er ook over: water heeft geen lidwoord nodig als je het als een stof beschouwd. Maar water waar je kunt invallen is "het water"


----------



## Vincit

Misschien een domme gedachtenkronkel : " Iemand onder het water duwen." gaat meer in de richting van : " Deze pijp loopt onder het water door."


----------



## Lopes

Frank06 said:


> (1) Iemand in *het* water duwen.
> (2) Iemand onder water duwen.


 
Misschien heeft het te maken met het feit dat als je 'onder water' wordt geduwd je al in het water bent? 




Vincit said:


> Misschien een domme gedachtenkronkel : " Iemand onder het water duwen." gaat meer in de richting van : " Deze pijp loopt onder het water door."


 
Ja, dat denk ik ook wel eigenlijk
(ik denk niet dat het een domme gedachtenkronkel is, voor de duidelijkheid)


----------

